# Hands and knees



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

After 24 years of marriage, my wife is refusing to get in to the hands and knees position for any part of our love making. She was never overly enthused about the position and the fact that I absolutely love it seems not to have much traction for her. She doesn't seem to understand that I have no other legitimate outlet for the desire. Additionally, she seems to have no interest in wearing a thong, and even less interest in giving me a nice look at it in the uncommon occasion where she would have one on. I am very frustrated and myself with an unexpected desire to look at things on the internet that I really don't want to be looking at, things that my wife would be very unhappy to learn were tempting to me. Ladies...am I being unreasonable? I don't want her to do anything she's not comfortable doing, but it leaves me with a serious sense of frustration and unmet need/desire.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Do you ask her why she doesn't like that position?

For some women, that position can actually be quite uncomfortable, painful even, during intercourse because of the angle. It can bump a woman's cervix and so it may not feel that good to her.

Or perhaps she is self-conscious in that position since your whole backside is exposed.

Is she able to have an orgasm in that position? If not, it may not be satisfying to her.

And even though men sometimes really like the back positions, as a woman, you are kind of left without anything to hold or anything to look at, so sometimes it can be not as stimulating.

How willing are you to accommodate to her particular desires?

You'll never know what the issue is, though, unless you ask her.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband loves this position too so I do it for him. 

I am self concious of my butt because...well...it's my butt and it's in his face during this. But I guess if he isn't complaining, I won't worry.

Maybe try it with her lying down on her stomach and you from behind...that limits penetration so it won't hit her cervix (which hurts like a BETCH!!!)

As far as the thong goes...maybe buy her some that you like as a gift (Xmas is coming up!) then ask her to model them on her sexy ass


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Do you ask her why she doesn't like that position?
> 
> For some women, that position can actually be quite uncomfortable, painful even, during intercourse because of the angle. It can bump a woman's cervix and so it may not feel that good to her.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband bends over my back and says dirty things into my ear. HOT. Just an idea.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. We have talked a little about it, but she reluctant and embarrassed to talk much and I haven't pressed it. She has said it hurts her back, but I see her in that position often doing various things around the house, e.g cleaning something up, looking under the bed, etc. I think the real issue is that she is self conscious about the exposed feeling of the position. I have tried to be very encouraging about how much I like it and am aroused by it, hoping her desire to please me would exceed her self consciousness. She would do it a few years ago and, yes, she would often have what seemed to be a very nice orgasm. There has been nothing she has asked me to do that I have not been willing to do, although our relationship hasn't really worked that way. The only thing she ever asks of me is to occasionally be on top and I have never refused. The only desires of hers I am having trouble accommodating is her desire not to do certain things, e.g. Topic of this post. Thanks again for your woman's insight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It has hurt my back many times. One hard thrust where I don't go with the flow and HOLY CRAP...

Does it take you long to finish that way? maybe it's the time it takes...


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My husband bends over my back and says dirty things into my ear. HOT. Just an idea.


Wow, I don't even know what to say. I hope your husband knows how lucky he is! I have purchased many nice thongs through the years and, unfortunately, they have gathered a lot of dust. I just don't think my wife realizes how much I would be devoted to her, in mind and body, if she would just work with me a little. She is a very good woman, and tries very hard to be a good wife to me, and she is a good wife and mother, unfortunately, we just don't see things quite the same in this area. After 26 years of marriage it seems unlikely to change. As it is, my body is fully devoted, but my mind strays a bit. Thanks for the advice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> It has hurt my back many times. One hard thrust where I don't go with the flow and HOLY CRAP...
> 
> Does it take you long to finish that way? maybe it's the time it takes...


I like the position so well, my problem is usually lasting long enough for her to climax. It does seem better for her if I don't thrust as deep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

cent130130 said:


> I like the position so well, my problem is usually lasting long enough for her to climax. It does seem better for her if I don't thrust as deep.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then save this position for the end when you're ready to finish. Get her off, then flip her over and finish.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Then save this position for the end when you're ready to finish. Get her off, then flip her over and finish.


She won't go there when I try to get her in the position.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What about the backwards cowboy? You on your back, she rides you facing your feet?


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Do it with the lights out. She wont be as self concious, if thats her problem, and you still get the sensation of doggy style. Get her back in the habit and eventually the lights can go back on!


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> What about the backwards cowboy? You on your back, she rides you facing your feet?


Haven't heard that term, but like the sound of it! I suggested the position to her years ago, but she wasn't interested. I appreciate your advice, perhaps I'll bring it up again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Outside of sex, you might make sure that you put a lot of effort into complimenting her back side, and be really sincere. Make sure she knows how sexy it is to you. Of course, you might already do this, which would make it seem that she is very insecure about it. Only mentioning it because my wife would normally be the type to be insecure about this position, but she knows that to me, it is heaven.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Halien said:


> Outside of sex, you might make sure that you put a lot of effort into complimenting her back side, and be really sincere. Make sure she knows how sexy it is to you. Of course, you might already do this, which would make it seem that she is very insecure about it. Only mentioning it because my wife would normally be the type to be insecure about this position, but she knows that to me, it is heaven.


I'll try it, although I thought I did already. I think she is very self conscious. To me it is heaven as well, you're fortunate your wife sees that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

What about .... her wearing a nightie and no panties, and you bend her over the side of the bed. Maybe she'd be a bit less self-conscious with SOME clothes on... some of us think our butts are HUGE and getting old, no matter how sexy the old blind guy says we are!  

Gotta love a sexy ol' blind guy!!!!


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> What about .... her wearing a nightie and no panties, and you bend her over the side of the bed. Maybe she'd be a bit less self-conscious with SOME clothes on... some of us think our butts are HUGE and getting old, no matter how sexy the old blind guy says we are!
> 
> Gotta love a sexy ol' blind guy!!!!


Good suggestion, I'll give it a try if the timing seems right.
You ladies should start believin' the sexy ol' blind guys!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

cent130130 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We have talked a little about it, but she reluctant and embarrassed to talk much and I haven't pressed it. She has said it hurts her back, but I see her in that position often doing various things around the house, e.g cleaning something up, looking under the bed, etc. I think the real issue is that she is self conscious about the exposed feeling of the position. I have tried to be very encouraging about how much I like it and am aroused by it, hoping her desire to please me would exceed her self consciousness. She would do it a few years ago and, yes, she would often have what seemed to be a very nice orgasm. There has been nothing she has asked me to do that I have not been willing to do, although our relationship hasn't really worked that way. The only thing she ever asks of me is to occasionally be on top and I have never refused. The only desires of hers I am having trouble accommodating is her desire not to do certain things, e.g. Topic of this post. Thanks again for your woman's insight!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bending over to pick up something is a lot different than having someone bend over you while ...uhm... inserting something inside you. 

If she has a problem because it hurts her back, then you might want to try a 'spoon' position where you lie side by side, her in front of you with her back toward you. You can approximate the 'doggy' position in this spoon position, but you are laying down and it doesn't put as much pressure on her back. It also leaves both (yours and hers) hands free to roam.


----------

